# Michiana



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Callbacks to the Am WB:
1, 2, 4, 16, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30, 34, 35, 3, 38, 39, 41, 45, 48, 51


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

open to water blind
1,2,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,18,26,27,31,32,35,37,41,49,50,52


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amateur. To wm
1,2,4,16,19,22,34,35,36,38,41,51


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the callbacks. Anyone at the Qualifying?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Bruce on Gizmo's open win and Sweet 's 4th in both the open & amateur!


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Thanks for the callbacks. Anyone at the Qualifying?


Qual to the water marks tomorrow morning.....
5, 13, 14, 16, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Wendy
Gizmo Q For National Amt as well.
It was a great day!
Also our Dixie run by Al Arthur received her FC with 3 place


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Open:
*1. Bruce Hall/Gizmo 
2. Ryan Brasseaux/Lexie Owner 
3. Al Arthur/Dixie gets her FC
4. Bruce Hall/ Sweets

*RJ:* Ryan Brasseaux/Tipper

Sorry I dont have the rest of the 7 Jams 

*Amateur:
*1. Sharon Gierman/Blue
2. Lydia Fekula/Blaze
3. Jim Scarborough/Gus
4. Bruce Hall/Sweets

*RJ:* Judy Powers/Curry
*Jams:*

Ray Vreeland/Cowboy
Jerry Younglove/Cree
Dave Sniegowski/Panda
Greg Seddon/Sadie
Jim Powers/Jet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Greg on your JAM in the Am!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to all who placed and finished! 

And a big "Woo Hoo!" to Jim Scarborough and Gus for the third in the AM ~ your hard work this summer is paying off! He's back in the groove ~ Congrats!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to go Bruce Hall. Congrats on a great weekend. I like that Gizmo dog, he's the real deal. Dixie getting her FC, I liked watching her run, I knew it was just a matter of time. Congrats with Sweets also. Ya got a truck load of great dogs.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

A Big Congratulations to Jim Scarborough and Gus on your Am 3rd. It wasn't very long ago that Gus was limited to running land blinds on flat ground just to be sure he could run! 

Another reminder that progress in this sport is a marathon and not a sprint. Very cool.

Mark


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> A Big Congratulations to Jim Scarborough and Gus on your Am 3rd. It wasn't very long ago that Gus was limited to running land blinds on flat ground just to be sure he could run!
> 
> Another reminder that progress in this sport is a marathon and not a sprint. Very cool.
> 
> Mark


I second that! Huge Congrats to Jim and Gus! Another colored ribbon for an awesome animal! Also, Big congrats to Wayne and Ryan on Lexie's second in the open!


----------



## Fox Hollow Kennels (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations to Bruce and Betty Hall on their great weekend---Gizmo 1st in the OPEN, Sweets 4th in the Open and 4th in the Amateur. Also from their new FC Dixie.--- Great Job!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Big Congrats the Sharon, Hal and Blue on the Am WIN. Also Wayne (on of the Amature Group), Ryan, and Lexie, Gus and Jim.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Qualifying Results: 

#1 Bella - Bruce Halverson
#2: Loki - Bruce Halverson
#3: Darla - Frank Purdy
#4: Chance - Rod Sage

RJ Slim - Jason Baker

Jams: Coach - Abby Eash, Rhino - Sarah Shull, Smoke - Bruce Halverson, Legend - Dan Wegner, Tex - Edward Shillig, Teal - kevin Phillips, Deveron - Darrin Morman, Goose - John Wilson


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone have the Derby results?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

2goldens said:


> Anyone have the Derby results?


i heard that hugh arthur's dogs got 1st, 2nd, 4th and a jam or two. not sure which dogs got what.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

roseberry said:


> i heard that hugh arthur's dogs got 1st, 2nd, 4th and a jam or two. not sure which dogs got what.


You know what one dog got...;-)


----------

